# Cleaner for Rubber Tires



## SteveM (Sep 25, 2001)

I'm currently using ING Tire cleaner & conditioner and I really like the way it removes the gunk and rubber build-up from my on-road rubber tires. I'm running out though and I can't find it locally anymore. Does anyone know where to buy more? Failing that, I'm open to recommendations of other products or home brew cleaning fluids. We are not permitted to use motor cleaner at our indoor club.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

I gather from your combination of "rubber tires" and "indoor club" you are running rubber tires on carpet. I was at one point runing Striker II (Rubber tires) on a truck indoors on carpet. What I used to clean them was lighter fluid. I use an old t-shirt clipped on top of a piece of plastic and squirt the lighter fluid on the T-shirt then rub the tire surface on the t-shirt. The plastic backing supports the fabric and I turn the tires on the fabric by hand. I also use this to clean my foam tires between rounds before applying traction compound. A decent size container of lighter fluid lasts a long time and you are not spraying it in the air like motor spray. No one has ever complained about the smell and our track requires odorless traction compounds.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

I use Simple Green, best stuff in the world. For running on carpet, I scrape off the buildup after each run with an exacto blade, then clean them with the Simple Green. Let it sit for a minute then wipe it off. Let them thoroughly dry (5-10minutes) and apply the traction compound.


----------



## yuk17bandit (Nov 23, 2005)

*mabey try this*

Maybe try tire buffer cleaner,you should be able to find it at any auto parts store, that’s the stuff that is used to clean the tire before you patch it, on real cars. We use it on cap tires on asphalt; I have found that it works really well on hard packed dirt tracks too, not sure how it will work on carpet.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Try Castrol Super Clean Cleaner/degreaser. That stuff works like Simple Green, but a little better IMHO. It's what the local carpet guys use here when they don't allow traction compound.


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

You can try stick-et tire cleaner as well, I think Lefthander has it,they also have a traction compound that works real well to.


----------

